# Moving to Abu Dhabi - Where to live in Al Reem Island?



## Tensai

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and I need your help in choosing where to live in Al Reem Island. I chose this area as it is closest to my workplace and it looks nice (I considered Tourist Club Area too but I heard it is very noisy and is not as well maintained as Al Reem Island), but I am not sure which tower is most suited to live in. I read an old thread in this forum which provided a neat description of each tower but since I am sure things changed now, I would like to have an updated version of the towers in al reem island. 

*I am looking for a 2-bedroom apartment and preferably 3 bathrooms. I have 2 cats with me so I need a tower in which pets are allowed. *

As I read a lot of negative comments about Marina Squares, I think I will have to pass it. I have been considering Mangrove Place but I recently read several negative feedback too  I have spoken to several real estate agencies but they are all competing over suggesting the more expensive apartment instead of giving me an honest overall rating of the place. My housing budget is 90k yearly. I have found many nice-looking places for 85k but since I don't know about the facility management and other key points which require the experience of living there, I decided to ask for your help and guidance on which towers are good to live in.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Moff

I'm also looking for a place here, what are the problems with Marina Square?


----------



## Tensai

Moff said:


> I'm also looking for a place here, what are the problems with Marina Square?


I have heard and read several reviews which stated it has serious maintenance problems and sewage smell yet expensive for the size of most apartments there. I haven't visited it myself so I can't judge. But I think I will pass on taking a place where a lot of negative feedback were written :'( 

I am going to check out the Gate Tower, DAMAC Marina Bay, and the Marina Bay towers (C2, C3) and see if I find anything suitable to what I need.


----------



## rsinner

Tensai said:


> I have heard and read several reviews which stated it has serious maintenance problems and sewage smell yet expensive for the size of most apartments there. I haven't visited it myself so I can't judge. But I think I will pass on taking a place where a lot of negative feedback were written :'(
> 
> I am going to check out the Gate Tower, DAMAC Marina Bay, and the Marina Bay towers (C2, C3) and see if I find anything suitable to what I need.


Marina square has about 10 towers. do check it out before writing it off. I personally haven't witnessed "serious maintenance problems" or "sewage smell". Lived in the RAK Tower (building 13).


----------



## Tensai

rsinner said:


> Marina square has about 10 towers. do check it out before writing it off. I personally haven't witnessed "serious maintenance problems" or "sewage smell". Lived in the RAK Tower (building 13).


Thanks a lot for correcting this info (for the RAK Tower at least). This is why I said I can't judge since I haven't been there myself (it is all based on online reviews and 2 people I know who lived there but then moved out). I went yesterday to check several towers. Unfortunately, all said they don't allow pets "officially" and on the contract they will have it written that pets are not allowed. However, many residents have pets despite this rule, but I don't think it is fair to pay a lot on an apartment where I have to sneak my pets in so that no one notices them. 

I think we need an up-to-date thread in which all people can write their experience in each tower. I did read your post about each tower which was very detailed and informative. The main reason behind writing my thread is wanting to collect an updated version of your 2013's post with all towers in it by people who reside there  This will surely help everyone who is thinking about moving to al reem island.


----------



## Moff

I heard from my manager (of a company that works in real estate) that the following 4 were good:
The Arc
Sky Tower
Sun Tower
Gate Tower

He said the following three were fine but quality not as good which is reflected in the price:
Hydra Avenues
Marina Square
Sigma 1/Sigma 2

Would be nice to hear from people who have lived there.


----------



## isicman

Tensai said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and I need your help in choosing where to live in Al Reem Island. I chose this area as it is closest to my workplace and it looks nice (I considered Tourist Club Area too but I heard it is very noisy and is not as well maintained as Al Reem Island), but I am not sure which tower is most suited to live in. I read an old thread in this forum which provided a neat description of each tower but since I am sure things changed now, I would like to have an updated version of the towers in al reem island.
> 
> *I am looking for a 2-bedroom apartment and preferably 3 bathrooms. I have 2 cats with me so I need a tower in which pets are allowed. *
> 
> As I read a lot of negative comments about Marina Squares, I think I will have to pass it. I have been considering Mangrove Place but I recently read several negative feedback too  I have spoken to several real estate agencies but they are all competing over suggesting the more expensive apartment instead of giving me an honest overall rating of the place. My housing budget is 90k yearly. I have found many nice-looking places for 85k but since I don't know about the facility management and other key points which require the experience of living there, I decided to ask for your help and guidance on which towers are good to live in.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Pets are not allowed in Sun and Sky or Gate and Arc. Some people are breaking the rules but I would advise against as you could end up losing the apartment without refund

Pets are allowed in Mangrove place (I personally don't like that place because windows are small and pool is small too).
Reem diamond just in front of Sky tower
Marina bay by Damac
Wave tower
Beach towers

In town along the corniche, there is the Saraya development with 3 new towers.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------

